# Ein Bild soll nach 10 sec zum Link werden



## chelzyfire (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Also. Ich habe ein .gif-Bild das zuerst "Loading" und nachher "Enter" anzeigt. Wenn ich dieses Bild einfach so als Link mache, kann ja schon drauf klicken, wenn da noch "Loading" steht, aber es soll erst zu einem Link werden, wenn da"Enter" steht. Ich habe mir gedacht, man könnte irgendwie machen, dass das Bild erst nach 10 sec zum Link wird, aber wie

Also kann mir einer helfen, sodass das Pic erst ein Link wird, wenn da "Enter" steht?

MfG
chelzy


----------



## kle-ben (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi !
Also mit Html geht das nicht da musst du schon ein kleines Programm mit Java 
oder PHP schreiben das sowas funktioniert.
Gruß Benny


----------



## chelzyfire (12. Dezember 2004)

php und js wäre auch kein problem...kenne ich mich eigentlich auch mit aus....nur wie


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

mit JavaScript ginge das z.B. so:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function startLink() {
    document.getElementById("thelink").href="#";
    document.getElementById("thelink").innerHTML="Warten";
    setTimeout("endLink()", 4000); // Zeit in ms
}
function endLink() {
    document.getElementById("thelink").innerHTML="Klick mich";
    document.getElementById("thelink").href="testseite.htm";
}
</script>
<body onLoad="startLink()">
<a id="thelink" href="testseite.htm">klick mich</a> 
</body>
```
Wenn der Benutzer JS deaktiviert hat, gilt der Link eben von Anfang an.

Gruß
.


----------



## xxenon (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde empfehlen einfach nach 10 Sekunden erst den Link einzublenden
(eventuell kannst du das Loading-Bild dann auch ausblenden).

Alternativ könntest du eine Seite mit dem Loading-Bild machen und nach 10 Sekunden auf eine neue Seite mit dem Link weiterleiten (also mit Hilfe von Meta-Tags).


HTH xxenon


----------



## xxenon (12. Dezember 2004)

Konkret würde ich es so realisieren:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Loading... please wait</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
  function change_visibility(timeout)
  {
      if (timeout) {
          document.getElementById('link').style.visibility = 'hidden';
          document.getElementById('loading').style.visibility = 'visible';
          setTimeout('change_visibility(false)', 10000);
      } else {
          document.getElementById('link').style.visibility = 'visible';
          document.getElementById('loading').style.visibility = 'hidden';
      }
  }
</script>
</head>
<body onload="change_visibility(true);">
<div id="loading" style="visibility:hidden;">File is still loading...</div>
<a id="link" href="http://deineseite.de">Zur Startseite!</a>
</body>
</html>
```


Ist im Prinzip dasselbe wie von Datic, nur dass der Link nicht geändert wird sondern nur aus- bzw. eingeblendet.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. Dezember 2004)

@xxenon: stimmt, ist schlauer (das kommt davon, wenn man die Fragestellungen zu wörtlich nimmt)! 

Gruß
.


----------

